# Villagers with the best home decor?



## Salt (Apr 24, 2017)

Moose just moved into my town and I'm obsessed with his retro, detective theme of furniture!! (and im excited to eventually take the whole set from him >:3c ). It got me wondering which villagers have the best home decor!

I also really like Julian's and Molly's sets. Also funniest home decor set i've run into was when Gaston was living in my town.


----------



## Daysie (Apr 24, 2017)

I really like the interior of Savannah and Molly.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 24, 2017)

Chadder, Olaf, Pekoe, and Diana all have some nice homes.


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 24, 2017)

Zell. I really like the gorgeous set.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 24, 2017)

I like Ellie's coffee shop theme and Maddie's garden.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 24, 2017)

I like the Asian themed villager homes like those of Pekoe,Chester,Pinky and Cyrano.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 24, 2017)

I like Ankha"s flamboyant Egyptian theme. I also quite like Benjamin's sloppy furniture.


----------



## Introvert (Apr 24, 2017)

I like Erik's little cabin. It's nice and cozy.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

Ankha's house is quite fitting for her.  Diana and Julian have nice houses as well.  I also like the themed houses of the special amiibo villagers, like the Sanrio, Splatoon, and LoZ ones and Felyne.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 24, 2017)

Ah yes, Felyne's! I've been visiting the RV when I can and collecting the furniture. It is awesome, every piece moves or makes a noise. That one's my favourite.


----------



## oreo (Apr 24, 2017)

I adore Merengue's interior design.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 24, 2017)

Felyne, Julian, and Benjamin.


----------



## Pinkbell (Apr 24, 2017)

I think Etoile has the best ^^ so pretty and pastely .


----------



## Corrie (Apr 24, 2017)

I really like Sylvanna's because it's really clean and simple but has character. It's cute!

I also like Mint's cause of the colour scheme. I love it!


----------



## P. Star (Apr 24, 2017)

I like Fauna's and Stitches's interior.


----------



## Flunkifera (Apr 24, 2017)

In my opinion Ruby, Fauna and Erik have perfect interior designs!


----------

